# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türkler geldiğinde Anadoluda kimler vardı ?

## ceydaaa

adasd.jpgSelçuklular Anadoluya geldiğinde burada Rumlar, Ermeniler, Süryaniler ve Araplar vardı. Ancak Bizans, Anadolunun tek hakimiydi. İlk Türk akınlarının başladığı sırada Ani, Van, Lori ve Karsta Ermeni prenslikleri bulunuyordu. Bizans İmparatorluğu, II. Basiliosun 1021′deki Doğu Anadolu seferlerinden itibaren bu bölgedeki Ermeni prensliklerini ortadan kaldırmıştır. Son Ermeni prensliği de 1064′te Selçukluların korkusundan Bizansa tabi olmak zorunda kalmıştır. Bizans İmparatorluğu Ermeni prensliklerinin siyasi hakimiyetlerine son verdikten sonra, önemli miktarda Ermeni kitlesini İç Anadoluya yerleştirmiştir. Ayrıca Bizans, Ermeni ve Süryanileri Ortodoksluğu kabule zorluyordu. Bu durum bu halkların Anadolunun müdafaasında, Bizanslılara yardım etmemesine neden olmuştur. Ermeni tarihçi Urfalı Matheos ile Süryani tarihçi Mihaelin yapıtlarında Bizanslılara karşı olan bu kinin izleri görülmektedir. Süryani Mihaelin şu sözleri bu durumu açıkça göstermektedir: Türkler, şerir ve rafizi Rumlar gibi kimsenin dinine ve inancına karışmıyor; hiçbir baskı ve zulüm düşünmüyorlardı. Anadoluda görülen bir diğer topluluk da Hıristiyan Türklerdir. Selçukluların akınlarına karşı Bizans, Balkanlara gelmiş ve burada Hıristiyan olmuş Oğuz (Guz), Kıpçak (Kuman) ve Peçenek Türklerini zaman zaman Anadoluya getirip yerleştirerek bir savunma hattı oluşturmaya çalışmıştır. Bilhassa Bizans İmparatoru Laskarides ve Paleologlar zamanında, Hıristiyan Türklerin geniş ölçüde Anadoluya getirildiğini görüyoruz. Hıristiyan Türklerin önemli bir kısmı zaman içerisinde Müslümanlaşmışsa da bir kısmı günümüze kadar Hıristiyan kimliklerini devam ettirmişlerdir.

----------

